# Best Things About Mathematics



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

What are your favorite things and subjects about math in genteral?:boogie:clap


----------



## asc (Nov 8, 2011)

Pythagorean theorem!


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Your grade is based on logic, your either right or wrong. Unlike with english, you are graded based on the professors biased beliefs, even if you wrote a good paper.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Your grade is based on logic, your either right or wrong. Unlike with english, you are graded based on the professors biased beliefs, even if you wrote a good paper.


I've never had an English professor who graded that way. Well, no, that's not true. Only the bad ones grade that way. Most good English professors encourage you to disagree with them and bend the rules.

-------------------------------------------

I like the feeling of reward when you understand something difficult that you've been suffering over for hours/days. It also help me in other areas too. Since I'm a music major, math is very helpful.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

On one level, low barriers to entry. You want to learn math? You just need paper and pencil. Getting a math career is a different story, but just the pure pursuit of math outside of academia is something I enjoy a lot.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

That so many things in the universe can be described by mathematical principles. Like the motion of planets, the fractal structure of snowflakes, or the statistical distribution of specific alleles within a population of bunnies. :boogie


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I think if you just spend the extra time to actually learn the methods to doing everything, you can become really good at it. I went from a predicted D grade to an A* just from working hard for 2 years. Some people are naturally gifted but even if you're not, I think that you can still be great at it. And I also don't hate algebra. Apart from the fact that it's a little pointless for everyday life I don't get why people hate on it so much.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I actually like my algebra 2 class and am thankful I'm not in precal. Damn that class is hell from what I hear, I would hate doing the hw.


In math in general I like fermi problems alot. I also like math that describes systems.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

When I can use a formula sheet (and the formula actually works out right).


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Indeterminate form.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Apart from the fact that it's a little pointless for everyday life I don't get why people hate on it so much. Yesterday 06:03 PM Apart from the fact that it's a little pointless for everyday life I don't get why people hate on it so much. Yesterday 06:03 PM


> Apart from the fact that it's a little pointless for everyday life I don't get why people hate on it so much.


People hate on it soo much because in high school when their forced to do it they have a hard time doing it and they really dont want to, and their probably failing and when things are diffuicult and producing a bad aftermath it just makes life more frustrating.

Also for me n math I love doing all the infinitly possible things that you can do with numbers and anyone can do anything with that idea without harming others. Math as well as entertainment, art, engineering, technology, and science are all part of our world and make up the basic things of it.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

NeuromorPhish said:


> That so many things in the universe can be described by mathematical principles. Like the motion of planets, the fractal structure of snowflakes, or the statistical distribution of specific alleles within a population of bunnies. :boogie


Definitely this. Math is like the language of the universe, so learning it can be a really exciting and magical experience. Sure, lots of it is boring and dry, but then you get those "aha" moments where some fundamental truth suddenly becomes clear that make it worth the effort.

Also, as someone else said, math is not subjective. You can't do poorly because the professor/teacher doesn't like your opinions, or your writing style, or whatever. It's not just making up some nonsense about how this sentence reflects this trait in the character or this literary device is used to illuminate this...


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

^^
Haha, is that from SMBC? It illustrates your point pretty clearly nevertheless. 

The rigorous language of math and formal logic provides a sobering contrast to natural languages. I wish i were better at understanding it though...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

The puzzles!

SAC LOVE PUZZLES.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i like how it can help us calculate things now that we have these modern computers, and how it can be used to optimize and approximate things, and to wrangle useful information from data (which can be very hard). i like the theory behind that math, and seeing how it is applied. any math one can understand the theory behind and the application of is pretty exciting.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The experience of things coming together over time to provide a deeper understanding.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Your grade is based on logic, your either right or wrong. Unlike with english, you are graded based on the professors biased beliefs, even if you wrote a good paper.












I agree. And it's the same reason why I like programming (the principles of which originated from a branch of maths called Lambda Calculus) I can put in the time to study these subjects and not have a butt hole tell me that my interpretation is wrong. :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I liked Differential Equations.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Taking really long equations and cleaning them up, and making them organized, short, and concise. I guess that's my ocd kicking in. Also using my white board to solve them makes it really fun. I guess because it makes me feel like a genius in a lab somewhere


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Statistics and Trigonometry (triangles are fun!)


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

Geometry
it's needs Creativity and i really love that.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Math is more fun and makes more sense than real life.... I've always got numbers or simple calculations going through my head to keep me distracted


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

The fact that it applies so fundamentally and beautifully to the world, especially Physics and Statistics.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

It's pretty easy to predict what you got on a test because you either know you ****ed up or know you got it right.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

The best thing about math is figuring out and thinking about the problems and that's why I majored in it. Proofs are fun when they work out for you. I love doing proofs by contradiction/counterexample, it's so simple yet powerful. All the answers you have are in front of you, you just have to make the logical connections. Also proving by induction is fun.

My favorite applied math is calculus(mostly integration and density functions).
My favorite proof-based math is topology.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Mathematics is a wonderfully intricate and complex discipline. It's an artform. A vast, wonderful system of defined, yet adjustable, values that entail a series of complicated connections and infinite depth. Mathematics achieves an even higher echelon of brilliance in its abstract level. Abstract math is where one truly acknowledges how much of a flowing, deep, creative artform math is.
> 
> Nah, who am I kidding. The best things are the math jokes!


The last picture reminds me of the t-shirt I designed for my high school math club. It had i^2 and under that "Keepin' it real"


----------



## Tallis (Mar 16, 2013)

I love the feeling when I actually get a problem right .

I like Algebra I so far, it's a bit tough, but rewarding.


----------



## the phantomess (Sep 9, 2012)

I absolutely love algebra, because solving problems is fun for me. I have a difficulty understanding why people don't like math. If you learn the basics, everything is based off of it. Btw, the pi and i picture is hilarious.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

the phantomess said:


> I absolutely love algebra, because solving problems is fun for me. I have a difficulty understanding why people don't like math. If you learn the basics, everything is based off of it. Btw, the pi and i picture is hilarious.


Try to hang onto that attitude through real analysis, which most mathematicians refer to as "actual" math.


----------



## Homeschooling (Mar 20, 2013)

Math is lovable for students and me because we enjoy solving problems and my favorite subject is probability.


----------

